# Posso essere un po' arrabbiata



## Old thai (23 Gennaio 2009)

Forum libero...parliamo di sentimenti.

Sono incazzata nera e voglio dirvi perchè, anche se, forse, non riuscendo a trasmettere i miei trascorsi e i miei sentimenti, potrei passare dalla parte del torto:

Tanti sanno la mia situazione.
-divorziata con un figlio di 15 anni

Sintetizzo:

Mio figlio aveva preso male la separazione, ed ad oggi, ne risente.

Il mio ex marito si è risposato...purtroppo a mio figlio lei non piace, invade troppo e non rispetta il mio ruolo di mamma.

Hanno avuto una bambina e da li il putiferio. . . il mio piccolo grande adolescente ha vissuto malissimo la nascita, non tanto verso la bambina, ma verso suo padre, si è allontanato, l'ha accusato di essere in miseria e di non aver calcolato nulla (e' vero, lei non ha voglia di lavorare e lui è un semplice operaio in affitto, con auto da pagare e mobili da pagare), l'ha accusato che adesso lui in casa, quando va a trovarlo nei week end non ci sta perchè la casa è piccola e al suo posto dorme la piccolina....per non parlare che a me ha tolto gli assegni perchè dice che non riesce a mantenere due famiglie (mi dava solo 300 euro al mese), l'ha accusato di non fare piu' gli allenamenti di calcio insieme ecc...

Bhè, ne abbiamo discusso tanto tutti insieme.
Era normale e logico che loro come coppia volessero un figlio e l'abbiamo spiegato al mio. 
Facendo sacrifici ce la si puo' fare..........................
............... MA *****...............................adesso aspettano il secondo figlio, voluto e cercato.

Ragazzi sono preoccupata per il mio.
Sono arrabbiata, come ha potuto sottovalutare il dolore che gli aveva dato in precedenza, come ha potuto piangere miseria e aggiungere un altro membro alla sua famiglia, quando a volte i soldi per il latte glieli davo io!!!!!!!!

Sono cattiva?
Mi dovrei fare i cazzi miei? (ma mio figlio sono i cazzi miei, non voglio vederlo soffrire ancora)

Accetto tutti i vostri pareri, vi prego solo di non pensare che ci sia gelosia da parte mia, perchè come sapete, l'avevo voluta io la separazione e ne sono sempre piu' felice.

Thai


----------



## brugola (23 Gennaio 2009)

irrensponsabile e coglione il tuo ex
e poi com'è che non da a te i 300 euri e fa figli?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




puoi solo aiutare tuo figlio a capire che tuo marito ha diritto di farsi un'altra vita ma certo non dimenticandosi dell'altro figlio


----------



## ranatan (23 Gennaio 2009)

thai ha detto:


> Accetto tutti i vostri pareri, vi prego solo di non pensare che ci sia gelosia da parte mia, perchè come sapete, l'avevo voluta io la separazione e ne sono sempre piu' felice.
> 
> Thai


Mi dispiace. Fare due figli in una situazione economica così disastrosa mi sembra in effetti da irresponsabili. 
Credo che tu abbia già fatto ciò che è giusto, parlarne tutti e tre insieme e che non possa fare altro per impedire che tuo figlio ne soffra...


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2009)

thai ha detto:


> Il mio ex marito si è risposato...purtroppo a mio figlio lei non piace, invade troppo e non rispetta il mio ruolo di mamma.
> 
> ....per non parlare che a me ha tolto gli assegni perchè dice che non riesce a mantenere due famiglie (mi dava solo 300 euro al mese), l'ha accusato di non fare piu' gli allenamenti di calcio insieme ecc...


Thai questa cosa degli assegni è una cazzata. Ha fatto ricorso al giudice? Di testa sua NON può decidere, e ci mancherebbe... Mi dispiace per la situazione di tuo figlio, da quello che leggo la moglie del tuo ex marito non è particolarmente comprensiva... Nel senso siamo NOI adesso la tua famiglia, del resto chi se ne fotte. Brutta situazione...

Dialogo dialogo e dialogo, sperando di trovare riscontro. In quanto a tuo figlio ascoltalo e cerca di proteggerlo dai deliri degli adulti.


----------



## Old matilde (23 Gennaio 2009)

forse.. ma proprio forse, tuo figlio non dovrebbe essere a conoscenza delle condizioni economiche della 2° famiglia, gli danno il pretesto per attaccare il padre. 
Sono convinta che lo attaccherebbe comunque eh.
Ti capisco ma non puoi essere tu ad influire nella scelta di altri figli.
Dovreste forse esaltare la fratellanza che c'è con i nuovi arrivati, nel senso di famiglia, affetto. Quando i genitori non ci saranno più saranno i nuovi fratelli ad essere famiglia, e questo sarà un valore importante se coltivato da subito.

Ho una sorella con famiglia allargata, loro la vedono così: hanno educato i figli a pensarsi come fratelli, a dormire tutti nella stessa camera nonostante il grande divario di età, un'esempio fra i tanti.


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2009)

*Matilde*

va bene ma diminuire il mantenimento al figlio no eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . Anzi addirittura TOGLIERE.


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2009)

l'adolescenza è un bruttissimo periodo. si dice che in quel periodo i figli diventino più grandi di 5 anni e i genitori di 20...
ogni pretesto è buono per accusare e fare le vittime. ci vogliono nervi saldi per non finire in manicomio.
in caso di genitori separati credo sia ancora peggio...


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> va bene ma diminuire il mantenimento al figlio no eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh cara mia... e se perdeva il lavoro?
sai quanta gente vive da gennaio con questo incubo?
e cosa dovrebbe fare uno che perde il lavoro? impiccarsi per non ridurre il mantenimento?


----------



## brugola (23 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> eh cara mia... e se perdeva il lavoro?
> sai quanta gente vive da gennaio con questo incubo?
> e *cosa dovrebbe fare uno che perde il lavoro? impiccarsi per non ridurre il mantenimento?*


evitare di fare figli


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> evitare di fare figli


ma che ***** dici?
secondo te l'esempio giusto è questo?
andiamo bene...


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> eh cara mia... e se perdeva il lavoro?
> sai quanta gente vive da gennaio con questo incubo?
> e cosa dovrebbe fare uno che perde il lavoro? impiccarsi per non ridurre il mantenimento?


Anna non fa altri figli, semplice. Perché devono SEMPRE pagare i figli gli errori dei genitori? Nemmeno al calcetto col proprio figlio, ma dai...


----------



## brugola (23 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma che ***** dici?
> secondo te l'esempio giusto è questo?
> andiamo bene...


ma che cazz o dici tu??
hai letto o no?
due figli, una moglie da mantenere e una ex (alla quale non da una lira) e lui fa un altro figlio?
come lo definisci questo?


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anna non fa altri figli, semplice. Perché devono SEMPRE pagare i figli gli errori dei genitori? Nemmeno al calcetto col proprio figlio, ma dai...


dipende dai punti di vista. oggi i ragazzi crescono in modo da sentirsi in diritto di pretendere tutto come cosa dovuta.
che questo padre non sia dei migliori ci sta, ma secondo me questo ragazzino è figlio unico per mentalità e non perché lo sia veramente.


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Gennaio 2009)

Senza metterlo contro al padre forse potresti cercare di volgere a favore del tuo compagno (con cui mi pare tuo figlio abbia qualche atteggiamento di chiusura) la situazione, facendogli intendere che la sua VERA nuova famiglia siete voi tre.

Certo questo va valutato col tuo compagno, perchè per lui significa assumere eventualmente a pieno titolo un ruolo paterno.

Non voglio esser frainteso, non si tratta di voler escludere il padre naturale, ma mi pare sia lui ad autoescludersi con le sue scelte di vita.


----------



## Old sperella (23 Gennaio 2009)

thai ha detto:


> Accetto tutti i vostri pareri, vi prego solo di non pensare che ci sia gelosia da parte mia, perchè come sapete, l'avevo voluta io la separazione e ne sono sempre piu' felice.
> 
> Thai


purtroppo c'è poco da dire  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . Tuo figlio valuterà lui suo padre , e andando così le cose il giudizio non sarà dei migliori , nè ora che è adolescente nè quando crescerà  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Stagli vicino


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> dipende dai punti di vista. oggi i ragazzi crescono in modo da sentirsi in diritto di pretendere tutto come cosa dovuta.
> che questo padre non sia dei migliori ci sta, ma secondo me questo ragazzino è figlio unico per mentalità e non perché lo sia veramente.


Anna la seconda moglie non lavora... e lui perché ha avuto un altro figlio toglie al primo il mantenimento? Io se fossi Thai diventerei una belva...


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Senza metterlo contro al padre forse potresti cercare di volgere a favore del tuo compagno (con cui mi pare tuo figlio abbia qualche atteggiamento di chiusura) la situazione, facendogli intendere che la sua VERA nuova famiglia siete voi tre.
> 
> Certo questo va valutato col tuo compagno, perchè per lui significa assumere eventualmente a pieno titolo un ruolo paterno.
> 
> Non voglio esser frainteso, non si tratta di voler escludere il padre naturale, ma mi pare sia lui ad autoescludersi con le sue scelte di vita.


 
Fedi il compagno della madre non sarà mai il padre. Non aggiungiamo casino al casino eh...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anna la seconda moglie non lavora... e lui perché ha avuto un altro figlio toglie al primo il mantenimento? Io se fossi Thai diventerei una belva...


stavolta mi tocca quotare mk 

	
	
		
		
	


	








thai mi dispiace e per rispondere al tred : SI' , hai tutti i diritti di essere arrabbiata.

Il padre è un irresponsabile immaturo....bip bip


----------



## Old sperella (23 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Fedi il compagno della madre non sarà mai il padre. Non aggiungiamo casino al casino eh...


vero , ma se è persona responsabile e amorevole , se la loro relazione dura da tanto tempo , se insomma Thai valuta quest'uomo degno di far parte della vita del figlio ...perchè no ? Essere amati , anche se non dai propri consangunei male non fa !


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Senza metterlo contro al padre forse potresti cercare di volgere a favore del tuo compagno (con cui mi pare tuo figlio abbia qualche atteggiamento di chiusura) la situazione,* facendogli intendere che la sua VERA nuova famiglia siete voi tre.*
> 
> Certo questo va valutato col tuo compagno, perchè per lui significa assumere eventualmente a pieno titolo un ruolo paterno.
> 
> ...


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> vero , ma se è persona responsabile e amorevole , se la loro relazione dura da tanto tempo , se insomma Thai valuta quest'uomo degno di far parte della vita del figlio ...perchè no ? Essere amati , anche se non dai propri consangunei male non fa !


Amare è una cosa, prendere il posto del padre o della madre è ben altra.


----------



## Old sperella (23 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Amare è una cosa, prendere il posto del padre o della madre è ben altra.


non prenderebbe comunque il posto del padre ma avere dei punti di riferimento saldi durante l'infanzia e l'adolescenza fa la differenza , e se questo ragazzino non ha figura maschile di riferimento perchè il padre è un immaturo e menefreghista , perchè non dovrebbe appoggiarsi al compagno della mamma , qualora lei lo ritenesse idoneo ?


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anna la seconda moglie non lavora... e lui perché ha avuto un altro figlio toglie al primo il mantenimento? Io se fossi Thai diventerei una belva...


vedi che non capisci?
se un ragazzo non viene educato all'idea che le cose nella vita possono modificarsi, come pensi possa crescere?
in una famiglia, se nascono altri figli, dopo il primo, a me sembra logico che ci si adegui al cambiamento e se prima potevo comprarti le scarpe da 200 euro oggi non posso perché hai dei fratelli piccoli a cui servono tante cose. i padri separati non devono più fare figli?


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> vedi che non capisci?
> se un ragazzo non viene educato all'idea che le cose nella vita possono modificarsi, come pensi possa crescere?
> in una famiglia, se nascono altri figli, dopo il primo, a me sembra logico che ci si adegui al cambiamento e se prima potevo comprarti le scarpe da 200 euro oggi non posso perché hai dei fratelli piccoli a cui servono tante cose. i padri separati non devono più fare figli?


Anna non sono i padri separati che vogliono fare altri figli, sono le compagne...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E comunque PRIMA i figli che già ci sono, poi se ci sono le possibilità ne hai altri. Comunque la signora potrebbe anche andare a lavorare e il problema (300 euro????) non ci sarebbe  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . 

ps il non andare più a giocare col figlio dove lo metti?


----------



## Iago (23 Gennaio 2009)

...e non per andare contro a Thai...però........

prima gli dai anche i soldi per il latte del nuovo arrivato, e poi ti arrabbi??
...lascia perdere no...

...credo che puoi solo lavorare su tuo figlio, e cercare di farlo soffrire quanto meno è possibile.


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anna non sono i padri separati che vogliono fare altri figli, sono le compagne...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


300 euro per una famiglia monoreditto sono tantissimi.


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e non per andare contro a Thai...però........
> 
> *prima gli dai anche i soldi per il latte del nuovo arrivato*, e poi ti arrabbi??
> ...lascia perdere no...
> ...


Beh ma è naturale, solo che lei è in buonafede, gli altri no...  storia già sentita purtroppo, stessa cosa è successa a un'amica mia. Niente soldi niente più contatti con le figlie, triste.


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> 300 euro per una famiglia monoreditto sono tantissimi.




























  invece di fare un figlio cercarsi un lavoro no? Azz...


----------



## brugola (23 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> invece di fare un figlio cercarsi un lavoro no? Azz...


sembra così difficile...
i figli li fai se te li puoi permettere se no non li fai.
questo non si può permettere di pagare 300 euro alla ex per il mantenimento del figlio ma ne fa altri 2...


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anna non sono i padri separati che vogliono fare altri figli, sono le compagne...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è una cosa molto triste... però immagino che nemmeno per il padre sia facile il rapporto con un figlio che non vive con lui e che è adolescente..
insomma, ci vuole tanta pazienza e nervi saldi.


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> è una cosa molto triste... però immagino che nemmeno per il padre sia facile il rapporto con un figlio che non vive con lui e che è adolescente..
> insomma, ci vuole tanta pazienza e nervi saldi.


Anna le palle ci vogliono. E basta. Cosa faresti tu se fossi questo figlio? Meno male che ha una madre che si preoccupa per lui. Almeno. E non parlo del discorso economico (non solo).


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sembra così difficile...
> i figli li fai se te li puoi permettere se no non li fai.
> questo non si può permettere di pagare 300 euro alla ex per il mantenimento del figlio ma ne fa altri 2...


invece secondo me il problema è proprio il fatto che il figlio di thai era figlio unico per tanti anni. come dicevo prima il conflitto non è indifferente, perché questo ragazzo vive una dualità pazzesca. per la madre è figlio unico e per il padre no.


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> invece secondo me il problema è proprio il fatto che il figlio di thai era figlio unico per tanti anni. come dicevo prima il conflitto non è indifferente, perché questo ragazzo vive una dualità pazzesca. per la madre è figlio unico e per il padre no.


Anna oggi non ti capisco, davvero...


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anna oggi non ti capisco, davvero...


cosa c'è che non capisci, MK?
sto dicendo che se aaaaaanche il padre è un incosciente, la via migliore non è certo quella di fare sentire il figlio una vittima.
le cose economiche dovrebbero risolverle i genitori, senza però dimenticare di dire al figlio che i nuovo fratelli per lui sono una ricchezza, in termini umani. anche se adesso lui pensa il contrario.


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> cosa c'è che non capisci, MK?
> sto dicendo che se aaaaaanche il padre è un incosciente, la via migliore non è certo quella di fare sentire il figlio una vittima.
> le cose economiche dovrebbero risolverle i genitori, *senza però dimenticare di dire al figlio che i nuovo fratelli per lui sono una ricchezza, in termini umani*. anche se adesso lui pensa il contrario.


Beh compito che non spetta a Thai ma al padre... lei farà la sua parte quando deciderà (e se deciderà) di avere altri figli. Che ognuno si prenda le proprie responsabilità eh... 

ps ovvio che sul discorso vittima e risolvere le cose tra genitori concordo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Gennaio 2009)

Mi sa che il male minore potrebbe essere estirpare al ragazzo un padre coglione del genere. Può far male al momento, come per i denti cariati, ma si evitano complicazioni col tempo, soprattutto se l'altro "dente" è buono.


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi sa che il male minore potrebbe essere estirpare al ragazzo un padre coglione del genere. Può far male al momento, come per i denti cariati, ma si evitano complicazioni col tempo, soprattutto se l'altro "dente" è buono.
























  e mo' non ti incazzare però eh...


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi sa che il male minore potrebbe essere estirpare al ragazzo un padre coglione del genere. Può far male al momento, come per i denti cariati, ma si evitano complicazioni col tempo, soprattutto se l'altro "dente" è buono.


se non ti rendi conto del danno che potrebbe fare un'idea del genere...
e tu parli di separarti con un figlio 12enne?
prima di dire certe cagate pensaci.


----------



## Old mirtilla (23 Gennaio 2009)

thai ha detto:


> Forum libero...parliamo di sentimenti.
> 
> Sono incazzata nera e voglio dirvi perchè, anche se, forse, non riuscendo a trasmettere i miei trascorsi e i miei sentimenti, potrei passare dalla parte del torto:
> 
> ...


oddio thai, come mi dispiace.....sento da qui il tuo dolore e lo comprendo fino in fondo....
I ca.zzi tuoi sono anche quelli di nn far scemare la stima che tuo figlio ha di suo padre, o quello che ne resta....e questo lo puoi fare solo obbligando (e legalmente puoi farlo) il tuo ex a continuare a corispondere l'assegno e proseguire puntualmente le visite con il ragazzo, mettendolo in condizione di avere cmq il suo spazio quando va a casa del padre (anche solo un letto metti.e.togli in soggiorno con un paravento o una tenda per creare la privacy può bastare).
Capovolgiamo la situazione: se ti fossi tu ricreata una famiglia, cosa giustissima e legittima, metteresti tuo figlio in un angolo? E gli toglieresti il pane di bocca perchè tanto ormai hai altro/i figlio/o??
Lotta thai, lotta per tuo figlio......non è giusto che paghi le spese per i vostri errori.
E cmq, se il tuo ex dice di nn farcela, proponigli di lavorare anche alla sera o nel we, i nostri padri l'hanno sempre fatto. Almeno, il mio lo faceva.


----------



## Old mirtilla (23 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> forse.. ma proprio forse, tuo figlio non dovrebbe essere a conoscenza delle condizioni economiche della 2° famiglia, gli danno il pretesto per attaccare il padre.
> Sono convinta che lo attaccherebbe comunque eh.
> Ti capisco ma non puoi essere tu ad influire nella scelta di altri figli.
> Dovreste forse esaltare la fratellanza che c'è con i nuovi arrivati, nel senso di famiglia, affetto.


forse....ma proprio forse se il padre di un ragazzo di 15 anni nn pensa al difficile momento che suo figlio sta passando - l'adolescenza - si meirta tutti gli attacchi del mondo.
Non si possono fare altri figli dimenticandosi di averne già uno....eddai mati!
La fratellanza nn verrà mai esaltata così, bensì verranno covati odio e rancore per le differenza che, agli occhi del ragazzo, saranno intollerabili!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (23 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> evitare di fare figli


----------



## Old mirtilla (23 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma che ***** dici?
> secondo te l'esempio giusto è questo?
> andiamo bene...


anna, secondo me fare figli nn significa solo _farli, _ma anche assicurare loro tutto quanto necessitano per crescere, sia in tono psicologico che in tono monetario!


----------



## Old mirtilla (23 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Senza metterlo contro al padre forse potresti cercare di volgere a favore del tuo compagno (con cui mi pare tuo figlio abbia qualche atteggiamento di chiusura) la situazione, facendogli intendere che la sua VERA nuova famiglia siete voi tre.
> 
> Certo questo va valutato col tuo compagno, perchè per lui significa assumere eventualmente a pieno titolo un ruolo paterno.
> 
> Non voglio esser frainteso, non si tratta di voler escludere il padre naturale, ma mi pare sia lui ad autoescludersi con le sue scelte di vita.


 
ma dai fediiiii!!!
ma vai a spiegare ad un ragazzino....."guarda, da oggi tuo padre nn è più lui, ma lui....."
maperpiacere!


----------



## Old matilde (23 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> forse....ma proprio forse se il padre di un ragazzo di 15 anni nn pensa al difficile momento che suo figlio sta passando - l'adolescenza - si meirta tutti gli attacchi del mondo.
> *Non si possono fare altri figli dimenticandosi di averne già uno*....eddai mati!
> La fratellanza nn verrà mai esaltata così, bensì verranno covati odio e rancore per le differenza che, agli occhi del ragazzo, saranno intollerabili!!


sono assolutamente d'accordo Mirti!

per questo dico che è meglio dare valore affettivo fra fratelli senza coinvolgere il ragazzo in questioni economiche. 
Il padre DEVE pagare il mantenimento al figlio. Non ci sono discussioni.

Se il padre è irresponsabile non è comunque giusto far odiare i nuovi fratelli.


----------



## Old mirtilla (23 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> sono assolutamente d'accordo Mirti!
> 
> per questo dico che è meglio dare valore affettivo fra fratelli senza coinvolgere il ragazzo in questioni economiche.
> Il padre DEVE pagare il mantenimento al figlio. Non ci sono discussioni.
> ...


 
ah, okkey.... scusa ma sembrava dicessi il contrario.....


----------



## Old matilde (23 Gennaio 2009)

siete convinti che i figli non capiscano chi è il padre naturale???!!!!!

è ovvio che un nuovo affetto ritrovato nel nuovo compagno del genitore non può che essere positivo


----------



## Old matilde (23 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> invece secondo me il problema è proprio il fatto che il figlio di thai era figlio unico per tanti anni. come dicevo prima il conflitto non è indifferente, perché questo ragazzo vive una dualità pazzesca. per la madre è figlio unico e per il padre no.


----------



## Old matilde (23 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ah, okkey.... scusa ma sembrava dicessi il contrario.....









mi viene da ragionare per le qualità affettive più che per figli o famiglie di serie A o B


----------



## Old matilde (23 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anna *non sono i padri separati che vogliono fare altri figli, sono le compagne...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



scusa ma la nuova compagna non può avere figli????
e perchè????
no dico, gli si tagliano le tube perchè sono arrivate seconde?
ma chi ti dice che i padri separati non vogliono figli!

certo che se mancano i soldi si va a lavorare, ma che centra la tua frase


----------



## brugola (23 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> scusa ma la nuova compagna non può avere figli????
> e perchè????
> no dico, gli si tagliano le tube perchè sono arrivate seconde?
> ma chi ti dice che i padri separati non vogliono figli!
> ...


concordo,
il coglione è il marito che non avendo una lira fa figli e nega il suo affetto al primo figlio.
che omini de merda...


----------



## Iris (23 Gennaio 2009)

Io sono separata con due figli. Il mio compagno non ne ha mai avuti, non per sua scelta, ma quella della sua ex moglie.
Ho scelto di non avere più figli per rispetto a quelli che già ho. E l'ho messo in chiaro subito, ritenendo che un nuovo arrivato in famiglia metterebbe a repentaglio la ritrovata serenità dei bambini.
Ora, per carità, ognuno si regola come crede, e non giudico nessuno, ma per me è discutibile il genitore che mette al mondo delle creature, quando già non riesce a sostenere economicamente quelle già nate. non va poi valutato solo l'impatto economico, ma anche quello emotivo, che può essere devastante.
Ad ogni modo, l'ex marito di Thai DEVE comunque gli alimenti al figlio di prime nozze. E sarebbe opportuno che in una tale disastrata situazione, anche la sua nuova compagna contribuisse al mantenimento della famiglia, che comprende non due minori, ma tre.
Mi auguro che thai non debba ricorrere al giudice, che comunque le darebbe ragione.


----------



## Old thai (23 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> vedi che non capisci?
> se un ragazzo non viene educato all'idea che le cose nella vita possono modificarsi, come pensi possa crescere?
> in una famiglia, se nascono altri figli, dopo il primo, a me sembra logico che ci si adegui al cambiamento e se prima potevo comprarti le scarpe da 200 euro oggi non posso perché hai dei fratelli piccoli a cui servono tante cose. i padri separati non devono più fare figli?



...Anna ma il tuo ragionamento, fila in una situazione normale.
A priori, chi ha gravi problemi economici dovrebbe pensarci prima di fare un figlio, soprattutto se devono dormire in cucina sul divano e non aggiungo il resto.
Il mio ex, aveva già avuto un riscontro super negativo con la nascita del suo primo figlio con l'attuale moglie. Nonostante abbia visto quanto il nostro abbia risentito della nascita ne vai a fare un altro....ALLORA VUOL DIRE CHE DI LUI NON TE NE FREGA NULLA.

Anna capisci: mio figlio non potrà piu' dormire da suo padre perchè in casa sua non ci sta; non sarà piu' accompagnato a calcio da suo padre perchè deve curare altri due fratellastri, non lo accompagnerà ai centri commerciali per vedere le nuove uscite della play perchè uscire con tre è troppo difficoltoso......

E poi io posso anche accettare che non mi dia più il mantenimento, non è mia intenzione farli morire di fame...ma non lo accetto quando mi dice: "non posso piu' darti i 300 euro perchè ho una famiglia a cui pensare".... e allora brutta testa di c..... nostro figlio non fa più parte della tua vita?!???????


----------



## Old thai (23 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> 300 euro per una famiglia monoreditto sono tantissimi.



Si ma lei si è voluta licenziare!!!!
Il mio ex marito si sarebbe dovuto sedere a tavolino e fare due conti prima di farla licenziare...perchè vuole essere mantenuta a casa ...

Parole dette da lei, non me le invento io.

Una sera è venuta a casa e mi ha detto: "Io non vado a pagare un asilo o una baby sitter....i miei figli me li curo ed è giusto che mio marito mi mantenga"


----------



## brugola (23 Gennaio 2009)

thai ha detto:


> .
> 
> Una sera è venuta a casa e mi ha detto: "Io non vado a pagare un asilo o una baby sitter....i miei figli me li curo ed è giusto che mio marito mi mantenga"


ma siete molto in confidenza thai?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




che stile la signora...mio marito...


----------



## Old thai (23 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> *forse.. ma proprio forse, tuo figlio non dovrebbe essere a conoscenza delle condizioni economiche della 2° famiglia, gli danno il pretesto per attaccare il padre. *
> Sono convinta che lo attaccherebbe comunque eh.
> Ti capisco ma non puoi essere tu ad influire nella scelta di altri figli.
> Dovreste forse esaltare la fratellanza che c'è con i nuovi arrivati, nel senso di famiglia, affetto. Quando i genitori non ci saranno più saranno i nuovi fratelli ad essere famiglia, e questo sarà un valore importante se coltivato da subito.
> ...



E' quel pirlotto del mio ex marito che continua a piangere miseria con nostro figlio.
Se escono insieme e occorre comprare qualcosa per la scuola il mio ex fa pagare il figlio perchè gli dice che lui non ha proprio soldi!!!
Ma daiiiiii.........


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Gennaio 2009)

thai ha detto:


> Si ma lei si è voluta licenziare!!!!
> Il mio ex marito si sarebbe dovuto sedere a tavolino e fare due conti prima di farla licenziare...perchè vuole essere mantenuta a casa ...
> 
> Parole dette da lei, non me le invento io.
> ...


ed è venuta a dirlo a te??
scusa ma è di una cretinaggine (oltre che furbizia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) terrificante


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> se non ti rendi conto del danno che potrebbe fare un'idea del genere...
> e tu parli di separarti con un figlio 12enne?
> prima di dire certe cagate pensaci.


Anche restare attaccati tutta la vita ad un padre coglione può fare molto ma molto male.
Comunque non ho detto che sia necessariamente la soluzione migliore, nè la più facile, ma io di solito tendo a pensare che i figli vadano protetti dai genitori negativi, quando questi ultimi non possono o non vogliono essere aiutati a migliorare. Se io dovessi essere di danno a mio figlio preferire che mi odiasse e mi stesse lontano, piuttosto di imporgli il mio male. Se io non sapessi o non volessi scegliere, credo dovrebbe farlo qualcun altro al posto mio.


----------



## Old thai (23 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Senza metterlo contro al padre forse potresti cercare di volgere a favore del tuo compagno (con cui mi pare tuo figlio abbia qualche atteggiamento di chiusura) la situazione, facendogli intendere che la sua VERA nuova famiglia siete voi tre.
> 
> Certo questo va valutato col tuo compagno, perchè per lui significa assumere eventualmente a pieno titolo un ruolo paterno.
> 
> Non voglio esser frainteso, non si tratta di voler escludere il padre naturale, ma mi pare sia lui ad autoescludersi con le sue scelte di vita.



Il mio compagno rispetta il suo ruolo. Nonostante voglia molto bene al ragazzo che nel suo piccolo ricambia.
Si cercano, escono insieme e se vogliamo vedere alla fine lo mantiene, perchè da sola non riuscirei.
Solo che non è il suo confidente, che se gioca a calcio preferisce vedere SUO PADRE in tribuna e non il mio compagno.


----------



## Old thai (23 Gennaio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e non per andare contro a Thai...però........
> 
> prima gli dai anche i soldi per il latte del nuovo arrivato, e poi ti arrabbi??
> ...lascia perdere no...
> ...



Hai ragione, ma io infatti avevo comunque compreso la voglia del mio ex e di sua moglia di avere un figlio e gli sono andata incontro in tutti i modi:
- gli ho salvato la faccia verso mio figlio dicendo che dopo la separazione la vita va avanti per tutti
- se era in difficoltà economiche mi veniva spontaneo aiutarlo
...... ma dopo tutto questo....ne fa un altro!!!!
Allora vuol dire che dalla mano si è preso tutto il braccio?
E' questo che mi ha fatto arrabbiare.


----------



## Old thai (23 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> cosa c'è che non capisci, MK?
> sto dicendo che se aaaaaanche il padre è un incosciente, la via migliore non è certo quella di fare sentire il figlio una vittima.
> le cose economiche dovrebbero risolverle i genitori, senza però dimenticare di dire al figlio che i nuovo *fratelli per lui sono una ricchezza, in termini umani*. anche se adesso lui pensa il contrario.



Sempre che la moglie del mio ex consideri una famiglia solo la loro....escludendo il mio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

E quello che mi fa piu' rabbia è che il mio ex non fa una piega.


----------



## brugola (23 Gennaio 2009)

secondo me thai tu con questo coglione sei troppo buona e comprensiva


----------



## Old thai (23 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> anna, secondo me fare figli nn significa solo _farli, _ma anche assicurare loro tutto quanto necessitano per crescere, sia in tono psicologico che in tono monetario!


----------



## Old thai (23 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Io sono separata con due figli. Il mio compagno non ne ha mai avuti, non per sua scelta, ma quella della sua ex moglie.
> *Ho scelto di non avere più figli per rispetto a quelli che già ho*. E l'ho messo in chiaro subito, ritenendo che un nuovo arrivato in famiglia metterebbe a repentaglio la ritrovata serenità dei bambini.
> Ora, per carità, ognuno si regola come crede, e non giudico nessuno, ma per me è discutibile il genitore che mette al mondo delle creature, quando già non riesce a sostenere economicamente quelle già nate. non va poi valutato solo l'impatto economico, ma anche quello emotivo, che può essere devastante.
> Ad ogni modo, l'ex marito di Thai DEVE comunque gli alimenti al figlio di prime nozze. E sarebbe opportuno che in una tale disastrata situazione, anche la sua nuova compagna contribuisse al mantenimento della famiglia, che comprende non due minori, ma tre.
> Mi auguro che thai non debba ricorrere al giudice, che comunque le darebbe ragione.



Ho fatto la stessa cosa, a malincuore, ma mi è sembrato giusto così e non mi ne pento.
Fortunatamente ho un compagno che comprende e condivide.


----------



## Old thai (23 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma siete molto in confidenza thai?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Assolutamente non in confidenza.....anzi, il mio ex, me la tiene il piu' lontanto possibile, perchè conoscendo il mio carattare, ha paura che la mando a fan culo in diretta.

Solo che lei ci prova sempre ad entrare in casa, soprattutto quando riaccompagnano a casa il mio....e quella sera era entrata con la scusa di ....pensate un po'........
Ha preteso che io chiedessi gli assegni familiari (sono un contratto a progetto, per cui ho potuto avviare la richiesta, ma sono in attesa degli arretrati inps), perchè altrimenti avrebbero potuto chiederli loro......MENO MALE CHE HO L'AFFIDAMENTO UNICO!!!!!!


----------



## Old thai (23 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ed è venuta a dirlo a te??
> scusa ma è di una cretinaggine (oltre che furbizia
> 
> 
> ...



Stava preparando il terreno....infatti dopo qualche settimana il mio ex mi ha detto che non riusciva a darmi le 300 euro


----------



## Old thai (23 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> secondo me thai tu con questo coglione sei troppo buona e comprensiva



si hai ragione....ma credimi questa è stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso.
Proteggerò mio figlio in tutto e per tutto, ma sta volta pretenderò il dovuto e non mi risparmierò sui giudizi.
Davanti al ragazzo, farò in modo di non danneggiarlo come figura paterna, ma credetemi ogni volta che mio figlio mi dirà qualcosa che lo turba, non esiterò a vomitare in faccia al mio ex tutti i sentimenti negativi verso di lui.


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> scusa ma la nuova compagna non può avere figli????
> e perchè????
> no dico, gli si tagliano le tube perchè sono arrivate seconde?
> ma chi ti dice che i padri separati non vogliono figli!
> ...


 
Di solito sono le donne a volerli, poi certo ci sono le eccezioni. Nessun problema, anche mio marito avrebbe voluto un figlio dalla sua compagna, ma se avesse trascurato la nostra per un altro figlio... altro che incazzarmi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps padre irresponsabile col proprio figlio, io avrei dei dubbi a farlo ridiventare padre...


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Io sono separata con due figli. Il mio compagno non ne ha mai avuti, non per sua scelta, ma quella della sua ex moglie.
> Ho scelto di non avere più figli per rispetto a quelli che già ho. E l'ho messo in chiaro subito, ritenendo che un nuovo arrivato in famiglia metterebbe a repentaglio la ritrovata serenità dei bambini.
> Ora, per carità, ognuno si regola come crede, e non giudico nessuno, ma per me è discutibile il genitore che mette al mondo delle creature, quando già non riesce a sostenere economicamente quelle già nate. *non va poi valutato solo l'impatto economico, ma anche quello emotivo, che può essere devastante.*
> Ad ogni modo, l'ex marito di Thai DEVE comunque gli alimenti al figlio di prime nozze. E sarebbe opportuno che in una tale disastrata situazione, anche la sua nuova compagna contribuisse al mantenimento della famiglia, che comprende non due minori, ma tre.
> Mi auguro che thai non debba ricorrere al giudice, che comunque le darebbe ragione.


Concordo.


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2009)

thai ha detto:


> E' quel pirlotto del mio ex marito che continua a piangere miseria con nostro figlio.
> Se escono insieme e occorre comprare qualcosa per la scuola il mio ex fa pagare il figlio perchè gli dice che lui non ha proprio soldi!!!
> Ma daiiiiii.........


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2009)

thai ha detto:


> Sempre che la moglie del mio ex consideri una famiglia solo la loro....escludendo il mio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> E quello che mi fa piu' rabbia è che il mio ex non fa una piega.


Mi spiace rimarcarlo ma ho la stessa impressione pure io. Scusa Thai chi ha deciso la separazione?


----------



## Iago (23 Gennaio 2009)

thai ha detto:


> si hai ragione....ma credimi questa è stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso.
> Proteggerò mio figlio in tutto e per tutto, ma sta volta pretenderò il dovuto e non mi risparmierò sui giudizi.
> Davanti al ragazzo, farò in modo di non danneggiarlo come figura paterna, ma credetemi ogni volta che mio figlio mi dirà qualcosa che lo turba, non esiterò a vomitare in faccia al mio ex tutti i sentimenti negativi verso di lui.



...dobbiamo imparare a non fare i soliti errori di valutazione... di investimento umano con questi personaggi, anche a me capita ancora con la mia ex, e poi dopo, li riconosco come errori miei, e mi ci arrabbio di più...


----------



## Nordica (23 Gennaio 2009)

ma stai mantenendo il tuo ex-marito?

compravi il latte?


----------



## Verena67 (23 Gennaio 2009)

Non trovo (in teoria) molto costruttivo sindacare sulle scelte di un'altra famiglia.

Un po' come in Brokeback mountain (l'ho rivisto ieri..) quando Ennis litiga con la moglie ormai sposata con un altro...

Ma mi rendo conto che la realtà un'altra cosa. Anche se, comprendi anche tu che non puoi imporre ad altri due coniugi se fare o non fare un figlio. Puoi pero' imporgli di NON chiederti soldi e di essere puntuali nei pagamenti!

Tuo figlio, a suo tempo, avrà modo di giudicare da sè.


----------



## Old giobbe (23 Gennaio 2009)

thai ha detto:


> Forum libero...parliamo di sentimenti.
> 
> Sono incazzata nera e voglio dirvi perchè, anche se, forse, non riuscendo a trasmettere i miei trascorsi e i miei sentimenti, potrei passare dalla parte del torto:
> 
> ...


Adesso entrambi avete due famiglie separate e tu non puoi sindacare le scelte della famiglia di tuo marito.
Non so cosa dica la legge, ma nel caso aumenti la famiglia di tuo marito, mi sembra giusto che lui riduca i soldi che ripassa a te.
È normale anche che lui riduca il tempo che dedica al figlio maggiore perché adesso dovrà dividere il suo tempo libero con 3 figli.
Tuo figlio non ha nessun diritto di lamentarsi e se tu lo appoggi diventerà poi un uomo egoista. Dovete piuttosto parlargli e fargli capire la situazione.
Noi eravamo 4 fratelli in una famiglia monoreddito (mio padre era operaio metalmeccanico) e siamo cresciuti senza lussi, ma bene.


----------



## brugola (23 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> .
> Non so cosa dica la legge, *ma nel caso aumenti la famiglia di tuo marito, mi sembra giusto che lui riduca i soldi che ripassa a te.*
> *È normale anche che lui riduca il tempo che dedica al figlio maggiore perché adesso dovrà dividere il suo tempo libero con 3 figli.*
> Tuo figlio non ha nessun diritto di lamentarsi e se tu lo appoggi diventerà poi un uomo egoista. Dovete piuttosto parlargli e fargli capire la situazione.
> Noi eravamo 4 fratelli in una famiglia monoreddito (mio padre era operaio metalmeccanico) e siamo cresciuti senza lussi, ma bene.


e quindi se lei non avesso un reddito cosa farebbe secondo te?
hai letto che lui non ha una lira???
fare figli e non poterli mantenere ti pare intelligente?


----------



## Old giobbe (23 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e quindi se lei non avesso un reddito cosa farebbe secondo te?
> hai letto che lui non ha una lira???
> fare figli e non poterli mantenere ti pare intelligente?


Anche lui potrebbe essere licenziato e non avere un reddito.
In questi casi normalmente si attiva la solidarietà di parenti e amici o Assistenza Sociale del Comune.
Nessuno muore di fame o rimane nudo senza vestiti, ma chiaramente più figli fai e più povero economicamente diventi.
Decidere di metter al mondo dei figli è una scelta della coppia su cui nessuno deve sindacare.


----------



## Old thai (23 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mi spiace rimarcarlo ma ho la stessa impressione pure io. Scusa Thai chi ha deciso la separazione?



Io


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Gennaio 2009)

thai ha detto:


> Io


e hai fatto bene!!


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Anche lui potrebbe essere licenziato e non avere un reddito.
> In questi casi normalmente si attiva la solidarietà di parenti e amici o Assistenza Sociale del Comune.
> Nessuno muore di fame o rimane nudo senza vestiti, ma chiaramente più figli fai e più povero economicamente diventi.
> Decidere di metter al mondo dei figli è una scelta della coppia su cui nessuno deve sindacare.


certo giobbe. E se fra 10 anni se ne trova un'altra cosa fa?
lascia nella merda anche questa e ricomincia??
i figli si fanno se gli si può offrire una vita degna e serena cosa che non sta certo facendo col primo figlio


----------



## Old thai (23 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Adesso entrambi avete due famiglie separate e tu non puoi sindacare le scelte della famiglia di tuo marito.
> Non so cosa dica la legge, ma nel caso aumenti la famiglia di tuo marito, mi sembra giusto che lui riduca i soldi che ripassa a te.
> È normale anche che lui riduca il tempo che dedica al figlio maggiore perché adesso dovrà dividere il suo tempo libero con 3 figli.
> Tuo figlio non ha nessun diritto di lamentarsi e se tu lo appoggi diventerà poi un uomo egoista. Dovete piuttosto parlargli e fargli capire la situazione.
> Noi eravamo 4 fratelli in una famiglia monoreddito (mio padre era operaio metalmeccanico) e siamo cresciuti senza lussi, ma bene.


ok accetto, come ho sempre fatto, di non calcolare neanche il mantenimento....

Questo proprio no!!! Quindi l'unica soluzione era non separarci e fare noi 3 figli? Perchè da separato, puo' permettersi di ridurre il tempo al primo figlio?
Mia sorella ha 3 bambini e suo marito se sta con 1 sta con tutti, se esce per una passeggiata esce con tutti e 3, se porta a calcio il primogenito si fa accomapgnare anche dagli altri due.....
Attenzioni per uno come per gli altri.

Giobbe perdonami ma il tuo è un ragionamento puramente razionale!!!

thai


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo giobbe. E se fra 10 anni se ne trova un'altra cosa fa?
> lascia nella merda anche questa e ricomincia??
> i figli si fanno se gli si può offrire una vita degna e serena cosa che non sta certo facendo col primo figlio


 
Ti quoto io adesso.


----------



## Old unodinoi (23 Gennaio 2009)

Thai scusa ma tu perchè hai voluto la separazione? Non ho seguito mai la tua storia. 
Quando ci sono di mezzo i figli hai voglia a dire che tanto capiscono che tanto prima o poi si aggiusta tutto. Col caxxo che si aggiusta. Loro soffrono e a me dispiace moltissimo per il tuo ragazzo. E' in una età particolare. Suo padre non deve abbandonarlo, al di la dei soldi. Cerca di far leva su questo. I soldi sono importanti ma ancora di più è importante il tempo che il padre dedica al figlio.​


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo giobbe. E se fra 10 anni se ne trova un'altra cosa fa?
> lascia nella merda anche questa e ricomincia??
> i figli si fanno se gli si può offrire una vita degna e serena cosa che non sta certo facendo col primo figlio


e sbagli, perché i figli crescono bene più con l'esempio che con il portafogli pieno.
detto questo, mi chiedo come mai thai abbia l'esclusivo e non il condiviso.


----------



## Old giobbe (24 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo giobbe. E se fra 10 anni se ne trova un'altra cosa fa?
> lascia nella merda anche questa e ricomincia??
> i figli si fanno se gli si può offrire una vita degna e serena cosa che non sta certo facendo col primo figlio



Seguendo il tuo ragionamento un operaio dovrebbe avere un figlio solo mentre un industriale potrebbe averne trenta.
La parte economica è importante e influenza lo stile di vita della famiglia ma non impedisce che i figli abbiano una vita degna e serena.
Se l'ex marito di Thai fosse un industriale il problema si presenterebbe in modo identico, e forse, causa degli impegni, dedicherebbe ancora meno tempo al figlio maggiore.


----------



## Old giobbe (24 Gennaio 2009)

thai ha detto:


> ok accetto, come ho sempre fatto, di non calcolare neanche il mantenimento....
> 
> Questo proprio no!!! Quindi l'unica soluzione era non separarci e fare noi 3 figli? Perchè da separato, puo' permettersi di ridurre il tempo al primo figlio?
> Mia sorella ha 3 bambini e suo marito se sta con 1 sta con tutti, se esce per una passeggiata esce con tutti e 3, se porta a calcio il primogenito si fa accomapgnare anche dagli altri due.....
> ...


Mia sorella ha 2 figli nati a due anni di distanza. Quando è nato il secondo figlio, il primo ha perso il 100% delle attenzioni dei genitori e ne ha sofferto molto.
Adesso il più vecchio ha 6 anni ma si vede che è ancora un po' geloso del più piccolo.
Anche se fanno tutto insieme, il più grande ha meno attenzione (di genitori, zii e nonni) di quella che aveva prima. C'è poco da fare, deve sapere che i genitori gli vogliono bene ma che lui non è il centro dell'universo.
Nel tuo caso le cose sono ancora più complicate perché i figli vivono in due famiglie diverse e c'è una grande differenza d'età tra di loro.
I figli piccoli sono più facili da gestire, ma richiedono più tempo e dedicazione di quelli grandi.
Che lo vogliamo o no, la vita ci mette di fronte a dei cambiamenti e dobbiamo rassegnarci ed accettarli.
La mia impressione è che proteggi troppo il tuo figlio quindicenne forse perché ti fa pena per tutta la sofferenza che lui ha dovuto subire a causa della vostra separazione.
Ma avrebbe potuto andargli peggio: potrebbe essere orfano o avere un padre che si era completamente dimenticato di lui.
C'è poco da fare, la separazione è così. Non è la situazione ideale per allevare un figlio ma bisogna cercare il compromesso che faccia meno danni.
Già il vedere il padre solo nei fine settimana è una sofferenza.
Se i genitori creano un'altra famiglia la sofferenza è maggiore.
Se fanno altri figli la sofferenza aumenta ancora.
Ma non esistono soluzioni, a parte quella di spiegare al figlio che la situazione è questa e deve cercare di adattarsi.


----------



## Mari' (24 Gennaio 2009)

thai ha detto:


> Forum libero...parliamo di sentimenti.
> 
> Sono incazzata nera e voglio dirvi perchè, anche se, forse, non riuscendo a trasmettere i miei trascorsi e i miei sentimenti, potrei passare dalla parte del torto:
> 
> ...


Storia di ordinaria mancanza di responsabilita' e  sentimenti ... che grazie (e' grottesco lo so) alla mancanza di soldi escono  fuori, alla luce.

Thai il tuo ex e' un emerito cogli-one, al  quale madre natura gli ha regalato il Lusso (nel suo caso) di potersi riprodurre ... maschi del  genere non sono degni di essere padri.

Ritieniti fortunata ad aver divorziato da questo  individio perche' e' un immaturo, e gl'immaturi sono pericolosi ... con la  paternita' e maternita' si cresce, si diventa adulti, responsabili ma da quel  che hai scritto questo non maturera' MAI!

E guarda che non parlo solo per la parte economica,  il danaro e' importante e quando scarseggia son pene amare, specialmente quando  devi mantenere una famiglia e crescere dei figli ... a quest'uomo manca la  materia base, la dignita' e i sentimenti.

Mi viene da dire solo: Povere creature! ... tuo  figlio, che se lo ritrova come padre, lo stesso per l'altro e quello che e' in  arrivo.

Sii forte e pensa a tuo figlio (si MK ho detto suo  figlio, ti sorprenderai eh?).


PS Thai solo un piccolo commento ... non esistono  "fratellastri/sorellastre" ma esistono fratelli e sorelle, che colpa hanno sti  ragazzi/bambini ad avere in comune un padre del genere? ... anzi e' la SOLA cosa  bella in tutta sta storia, perche' sapere di avere un fratello o sorella ti fa  sentire meno solo/a al mondo.


CIAO e tieni duro perche' la vita e' tosta a  volte.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ma dai fediiiii!!!
> ma vai a spiegare ad un ragazzino....."guarda, da oggi tuo padre nn è più lui, ma lui....."
> maperpiacere!


Hai travisato il senso di quanto ho scritto.

Ovvio che il padre naturale è insostituibile come figura paterna se c'è stato nella vita di un figlio.

Ma per continuare ad esserci deve avere LUI la maturità di volerci continuare ad essere...cosa che non mi pare abbia intenzione seriamente di fare!



thai ha detto:


> Il mio compagno rispetta il suo ruolo. Nonostante voglia molto bene al ragazzo che nel suo piccolo ricambia.
> Si cercano, escono insieme e se vogliamo vedere alla fine lo mantiene, perchè da sola non riuscirei.
> Solo che non è il suo confidente, che se gioca a calcio preferisce vedere SUO PADRE in tribuna e non il mio compagno.


Avevo capito che vi fossero tensioni fra di loro, che tuo figlio in qualche modo mostrasse insofferenza per la sua presenza.

Se già è riuscito ad avere una certa condivisione affettiva con lui credo sia solo positivo ed era quello che intendevo.

Quello che mi fa strano è che in altri thread si sia messo addirittura in dubbio il diritto a procreare di gente immatura o irresponsabile e qui che l'irresponsabilità dell'ex è così manifesta, soprattutto nel disinteresse per il tempo da dedicargli più che per i soldi verso il figlio di primo letto, si arriva a giustificare che questo faccia più figli di matusalemme (che se ricordo bene oltre ad una vita lunghissima ebbe anche numerosissima progenie da molte mogli...chiede l'aiuto del pubblico (giobbe) !! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  !


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Storia di ordinaria mancanza di responsabilita' e sentimenti ... che grazie (e' grottesco lo so) alla mancanza di soldi escono fuori, alla luce.
> 
> Thai il tuo ex e' un emerito cogli-one, al quale madre natura gli ha regalato il Lusso (nel suo caso) di potersi riprodurre ... maschi del genere non sono degni di essere padri.
> 
> ...


Marì guarda che sono d'accordo con te. Quoto parola per parola.


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi chiedo come mai thai abbia l'esclusivo e non il condiviso.


Anna il condiviso è legge recente, poi si sa che tante volte è più comodo così... per i padri che hanno tanto da fare  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps ovvio che poi ci siano le eccezione e davvero tanto di cappello a quei padri.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Gennaio 2009)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Thai scusa ma tu perchè hai voluto la separazione? Non ho seguito mai la tua storia.
> *Quando ci sono di mezzo i figli hai voglia a dire che tanto capiscono che tanto prima o poi si aggiusta tutto. Col caxxo che si aggiusta. Loro soffrono e a me dispiace moltissimo per il tuo ragazzo*. E' in una età particolare. Suo padre non deve abbandonarlo, al di la dei soldi. Cerca di far leva su questo. *I soldi sono importanti ma ancora di più è importante il tempo che il padre dedica al figlio*.​





giobbe ha detto:


> Seguendo il tuo ragionamento un operaio dovrebbe avere un figlio solo mentre un industriale potrebbe averne trenta.
> *La parte economica è importante e influenza lo stile di vita della famiglia ma non impedisce che i figli abbiano una vita degna e serena.*
> Se l'ex marito di Thai fosse un industriale il problema si presenterebbe in modo identico, e forse, causa degli impegni, dedicherebbe ancora meno tempo al figlio maggiore.





giobbe ha detto:


> Mia sorella ha 2 figli nati a due anni di distanza. Quando è nato il secondo figlio, il primo ha perso il 100% delle attenzioni dei genitori e ne ha sofferto molto.
> Adesso il più vecchio ha 6 anni ma si vede che è ancora un po' geloso del più piccolo.
> Anche se fanno tutto insieme, il più grande ha meno attenzione (di genitori, zii e nonni) di quella che aveva prima. C'è poco da fare, deve sapere che i genitori gli vogliono bene ma che lui non è il centro dell'universo.
> Nel tuo caso le cose sono ancora più complicate perché i figli vivono in due famiglie diverse e c'è una grande differenza d'età tra di loro.
> ...


 Io credo che Thai abbia molta rabbia anche perché si è impegnata per creare una situazione armoniosa.
Ma *non si può pretendere che vada tutto bene* anche se quando si fanno figli lo si auspica. Non va per nulla tutto bene: si è distrutta una famiglia e si soffre.
Il denaro è davvero secondario e concentrarsi su quello credo che sia fuorviante il vero problema. E' naturale che sia lei, sia il figlio provino gelosia per la nuova famiglia e devono accettarlo perché i nuovi figli avranno quell'attenzione che il primo non avrà più e che neppure gli interessa più di tanto e gli interesserà sempre meno, essendo avviato verso l'autonomia.
E' inutile scannarsi per avere soldi e tempo, conviene concordare quel che ragionevolmente ci si può attendere.
Non si può pretendere di approvare le scelte di una persona che ha formato una nuova famiglia.
La nuova moglie si è comportata come chi ha paura di perdere un uomo e fa di tutto per legarlo, ha anche lei problemi e insicurezze; ma in ogni caso non sono problemi né di Thai né di suo figlio.


----------



## Verena67 (24 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anna il condiviso è legge recente, poi si sa che tante volte è più comodo così... per i padri che hanno tanto da fare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come ho detto piu' volte conosco un ottimo padre - post - separazione - che era un marito così così, e ancora lo trovo molto immaturo. Pero' come padre tanto di cappello, e alla fine della fiera, faccia della sua vita privata cio' che vuole!


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Gennaio 2009)

thai ha detto:


> Forum libero...parliamo di sentimenti.
> 
> Sono incazzata nera e voglio dirvi perchè, anche se, forse, non riuscendo a trasmettere i miei trascorsi e i miei sentimenti, potrei passare dalla parte del torto:
> 
> ...


Tahi..tesora...ma come potrei pensare che tu sia gelosa?

Una cosa sola posso dirti...sei madre meraviosa e responsabile..corri all'asl , esistono diversi consultori che GRATUITAMENTE possono dare una mano a tutti e tre( papà, mamma, e figlio).

Sono li' apposta per te e per tutte quelle situazioni simili alla tua.
abbi fede.

racconta loro , chiedendo di uno sportello di assistenza psicologica, tutto quanto raccontio a noi. a vai sicura che un aiuto LO TROVI.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Senza metterlo contro al padre forse potresti cercare di volgere a favore del tuo compagno (con cui mi pare tuo figlio abbia qualche atteggiamento di chiusura) la situazione, facendogli intendere che la sua VERA nuova famiglia siete voi tre.
> 
> Certo questo va valutato col tuo compagno, perchè per lui significa assumere eventualmente a pieno titolo un ruolo paterno.
> 
> Non voglio esser frainteso, non si tratta di voler escludere il padre naturale, ma mi pare sia lui ad autoescludersi con le sue scelte di vita.


freddy scusa..ma 

1. è il padre che ha chiuso la comunicazione col figlio è lui che deve lo sforzetto non viceversa.

2. il padre di quel ragazzo rimarra' per questo tenero adolescente impaurito SEMPRE il padre. la famiglia nuova non c'è. c'è quella vecchia che si è sputtanata.

3.bisogna prendere quelll'imbecille e irresponsabile di uomo e fargli capire che oltre all'innaffio c'è da fare altro nel ruolo di padre.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> freddy scusa..ma
> 
> 1. è il padre che ha chiuso la comunicazione col figlio è lui che deve lo sforzetto non viceversa.
> 
> ...


considerarlo ancora quest'uomo ha senso? Bisogna ancora pensare a cosa potrà fare o meno? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Faccia un pò quel che crede no? Il rapporto col figlio se lo sta giocando tutto da solo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Thai deve pensare a far sentire al figlio più affetto che si può, pure se luio se ne fotte. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





O deve ancora farsene carico lei di parargli il culo?


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Pero' come padre tanto di cappello, e alla fine della fiera, faccia della sua vita privata cio' che vuole!


Uno ne ho conosciuto, prima le sue figlie e poi tutto il resto. Averne...


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> freddy scusa..ma
> 
> 1. è il padre che ha chiuso la comunicazione col figlio è lui che deve lo sforzetto non viceversa.
> 
> ...


Micio...  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























  standing ovation...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> considerarlo ancora quest'uomo ha senso? Bisogna ancora pensare a cosa potrà fare o meno?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non è parargli il culo..deve provare attraverso un" terzo" estraneo alla coppia  " ad insegnargli a fare il padre..per_ parare il culo_ al figlio.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Gennaio 2009)

*mk*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Micio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mk..con una mitraglia andrei a prenderli...

ho pagato di persona. anzi , ha pagato mio figlio di piu'...ma ora le cose vanno meglio.

Ma ho dovuto spendere una marea di quattrini perchè quel  coglione del padre si decidesse a farlo davvero.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Gennaio 2009)

cazz-zo.un padre..il modello di riferimento Maschile per un ragazzo...

e pensa a fare la seconda...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Seguendo il tuo ragionamento un operaio dovrebbe avere un figlio solo mentre un industriale potrebbe averne trenta.
> La parte economica è importante e influenza lo stile di vita della famiglia ma non impedisce che i figli abbiano una vita degna e serena.
> Se l'ex marito di Thai fosse un industriale il problema si presenterebbe in modo identico, e forse, causa degli impegni, dedicherebbe ancora meno tempo al figlio maggiore.


non ne ho fatto una questione solo di soldi ma di serenità.Per chi mi hai preso?
Quella (la serenità)non ha prezzo e senza quella abbiamo i risultati che leggiamo tanto sui giornali.
Ragazzi che han tutto ma in realtà non hanno un cazz0 e sono infelici


----------



## Verena67 (24 Gennaio 2009)

Oggi ne parlavano sulla Stampa : sembra che al Grande  Fratello una tipa (la tettona?) abbia cantato la canzone di Dolce Remy, e tutti si sono scagliati contro di lei perché quasi tutti figli di separati, con padri assenti.

Che mondo.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Oggi ne parlavano sulla Stampa : sembra che al Grande  Fratello una tipa (la tettona?) abbia cantato la canzone di Dolce Remy, e tutti si sono scagliati contro di lei perché quasi tutti figli di separati, con padri assenti.
> 
> Che mondo.


io invece ho letto che quella stronza dell'alitalia è al grande fratello perchè in cassa integrazione 

	
	
		
		
	


	








contratto fresco di un mese e si mette in cassa integrazione per andare a far la ***** al grande fratello...

ada mia che brutta gente


----------



## Lettrice (24 Gennaio 2009)

Che tricaio!


----------



## Old sperella (24 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Oggi ne parlavano sulla Stampa : sembra che al Grande  Fratello una tipa (la tettona?) abbia cantato la canzone di Dolce Remy, e tutti si sono scagliati contro di lei perché quasi tutti figli di separati, con padri assenti.
> 
> Che mondo.


 che scenosi , per carità


----------



## Old sperella (24 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io invece ho letto che quella stronza dell'alitalia è al grande fratello perchè in cassa integrazione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hanno dato la notizia al tg ieri . Senza parole


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Oggi ne parlavano sulla Stampa : sembra che al Grande Fratello una tipa (la tettona?) abbia cantato la canzone di Dolce Remy, e tutti si sono scagliati contro di lei perché quasi tutti figli di separati, con padri assenti.
> 
> Che mondo.


 

l'ho sentita parlare alla tettona...povera ragazza.lei non è ha colpa..è un prodotto di una famiglia ad minchiam..appunto.


..e poveri noi italiani che riusciamo a confezionare simili trasmissioni.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io invece ho letto che quella stronza dell'alitalia è al grande fratello perchè in cassa integrazione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


roba da italia...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Gennaio 2009)

Il Grande Fratello dovrebbe finire...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Gennaio 2009)

Iolalicenzierei. sti cazzi.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Iolalicenzierei. sti cazzi.


Anche io... ma immagina che bordello verrebbe fuori


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il Grande Fratello dovrebbe finire...


un mio amico, conoscente  della conduttrice, mi ha detto che quella somara che non ricordo come si chiami..la trasmissione la prepara con una serietà pari a quella che potremmo mettere noi confezionando bolle di sapone.

e guadagna un troiaio di denaro..

ah..la marcuzzi..

ps. questo mio amico l'ha conosciuta in una spiaggia a vattallapesca dove lei abitualmente va tra una trasmissione e l'altra..all''estero e glielo confessava apertamente.


----------



## Old sperella (24 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> l'ho sentita parlare alla tettona...povera ragazza.lei non è ha colpa..è un prodotto di una famiglia ad minchiam..appunto.
> 
> 
> ..e poveri noi italiani che riusciamo a confezionare simili trasmissioni.


In che senso non ha colpa Micio ? ( io non l'ho sentitsa parlare e non so neanche che faccia abbia )


----------



## Old sperella (24 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Iolalicenzierei. sti cazzi.


io pure


----------



## Lettrice (24 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> l'ho sentita parlare alla tettona...povera ragazza.lei non è ha colpa..è un prodotto di una famiglia ad minchiam..appunto.
> 
> 
> ..*e poveri noi italiani che riusciamo a confezionare simili trasmissioni*.


Sappi che e' un prodotto Olandese, come quasi tutti i reality show ... poi venduto ad altre televisioni in quasi tutte le nazioni Europee...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io... ma immagina che bordello verrebbe fuori


ehhhhhhhhhh sommossa generale...

Thai..scusa la parentesi.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Gennaio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> io pure


ecco..e siamo atre...


----------



## Old giobbe (24 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ne ho fatto una questione solo di soldi ma di serenità.Per chi mi hai preso?
> Quella (la serenità)non ha prezzo e senza quella abbiamo i risultati che leggiamo tanto sui giornali.
> Ragazzi che han tutto ma in realtà non hanno un cazz0 e sono infelici


 Scusa, avevo interpretato male, pensavo parlassi della situazione economica dell'ex marito di Thai.
A me quest'uomo non sembra una persona insensibile e immatura.
Secondo me Dio ha decretato il matrimonio indissolubile perché sa che una sola moglie è il massimo che un uomo riesce (a stento) a sopportare. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Questo povero cristo ha una ex moglie che gli dice di fare una cosa e una moglie che gli dice di fare l'esatto opposto. L'ex moglie gli dice di dedicarsi di più al figlio maggiore. Probabilmente la moglie attuale gli dirà che adesso ha una nuova famiglia e che invece di andare a giocare a calcetto si dovrebbe dedicare al figlio piccolo che ne ha più bisogno.
L'ex marito sente la sua responsabilità verso il figlio maggiore ma sa anche che la sua “vera” famiglia è quella attuale.
Questo poveraccio da qualunque parte si giri, sbaglia. Cerca di barcamenarsi meglio che può.
Secondo me la soluzione sta nello spiegare al figlio maggiore che il padre gli dedicherà tutta l'attenzione possibile ma che anche i nuovi figli del padre hanno il sacrosanto diritto di ricevere attenzioni. Siccome il padre non può far miracoli, il figlio maggiore dovrà accettare una riduzione del tempo a lui dedicato da parte del padre.


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Scusa, avevo interpretato male, pensavo parlassi della situazione economica dell'ex marito di Thai.
> A me quest'uomo non sembra una persona insensibile e immatura.
> Secondo me Dio ha decretato il matrimonio indissolubile perché sa che una sola moglie è il massimo che un uomo riesce (a stento) a sopportare.
> 
> ...


Ma è il padre che dovrebbe farlo comunque. E non cambia il mio giudizio su di lui.


----------

